# My tax return has gone to the birds.....



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have been very busy the last two weeks building a new aviary. It is ten feet long, six feet tall, and four feet wide, all wire with a sturdy pvc pipe frame and plenty of perches. I plan to put nest boxes on the back wall. Hopefully I can get most of them to stop sleeping on the floor, the spoiled brats.  Now that the weather is warm, they can be in there and soak up the sun in half of it. It's not quite done...I can only work with so much wire a day lol. My fingers will never be the same.  They will also get to have spritzer hoses along half of it, and enjoy a mist on hot days. In the tent they couldn't have this as it stayed wet inside. So hopefully I'll be done soon and have some pics. Then I promise myself (as I do every time I build an aviary), never again!!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Never say "Never"!*

Mary Jane this news is just great and so exciting to hear!

I am so looking forward to seeing pictures as I am sure everyone else is as well!

What a great investment you are making for your birdies too!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Almost there - just keep telling yourself that as you work with that wire  Looking forward to seeing the pictures of course! I love the idea of the misters for them - what a great idea!


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Dezirrae said:


> Almost there - just keep telling yourself that as you work with that wire  Looking forward to seeing the pictures of course! I love the idea of the misters for them - what a great idea!


Yes, that wire is something to work with. I have just finished building my addition and a new aviary and I have ruined a good pair of hunting gloves and my hands in the process. It was worth it to be able to get my birds in a much bigger and better loft.

Now that you mention it, some of my tax rebate went to the birds as well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maryjane,

That sounds like a most worthy improvement for your birds and great investment for your tax return.  The sun will be very good for them. I bet they can't wait for their new play area to be done, as I'm sure you can't. It is those last days just before you are done that are so exhausting and stressful, and I pray it will be over soon for you.

We just renovated our baby doll coop and we were SO glad to be done, as the last few days there are always lots of loose ends that need to be tied, as well as finishing the loft itself!


Can't wait for pics!!!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well we're all of the same cloth. My return is being spent on a new project too, which includes a new coop/loft and aviary. I should just get myself a tent and let the birds have the house. Anyway, MJ - hurry with those pics and never mind your fingertips - they'll grow back!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THAT'S JUST SUPER, MJ!!

How much fun your pijies will have!!

Yes, count us in on looking forward to pictures!!

Squeaks, Dom and Gimie have no idea what a loft is, but at least they have ROOM to run/fly around!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

_Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie_

P.S. Can't think of a BETTER way to spend that tax money!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, it'll be nice for the easier upkeep.....easier on my hip! Lol. They do get a lot of sun now in the tent, since the top parts are mostly netting, but in the aviary they'll get sun and I'll leave part of it open to light rain, which they've definitely never got to sit in. I always see the feral pigeons out and loving the rain, I have wished that mine could also enjoy the rain. Of course they will be covered in real storms and such.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good for you MJ. I will be looking forward to the pictures. I remember those wire days. One day I had blood running down my arm when a neighbor came over to visit. She came back with a nice pair of ski gloves for me to wear. They were great. Not quite long enough to cover my arm, but with those padded gloves, I could do anything.


----------

